# How Much is Your Vet's Basic Office Visit?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had to take Lady to the vet Friday. I thought she was getting a cataract - the whole lens of her eye turned cloudy gray. Turns out it was uveitis, an inflamation behind the cornea that is treatable. Yippee! Four years with diabetes and she still has her vision. Most diabetic dogs go blind withing the first 8 months after diagnosis.

Of course, I was thrilled, but had real sticker shock when I saw the bill. I expected it to be up there since she had a thorough eye exam, glaucoma test, eye stain, etc., but it was the basic office charge that floored me. It's up to $45! Ouch!

I am just curious what all of you pay for the basic office visit and what area of the country you are in. (I'm in Raleigh, North Carolina)


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Since I was just at the vets this week (thrice, mind you) mine I know is 40$ and I am in Pittsburgh PA. 

Its not even that thats the killer, its all of the other stuff, huh?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have paid $30 & $32 here in Texarkana, TX with follow-ups being $16.50 and $18.55. (2 different vets)


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never gotten out of the vet's for less than $75. Usually there is some sort of test/booster/extra service involved. I don't know what the basic charge is, but I imagine it's around $50.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

around $42 or $45 ... i forget ....the specialist place i took kodie was $80 just to have the appointment.. PLUS any treatments.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking back over Pico's records I see a charge of $27 for a Medical Progress Exam a couple of times but all other visits were only charged for medication, vacine or service rendered. So I guess I am not charged an office visit with a diagnosis, only with a routine exam. Hmmm. And my vet is a high profile vet here in SAn Antonio.....now I see why. He's fair!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 24 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I've never gotten out of the vet's for less than $75.  Usually there is some sort of test/booster/extra service involved.  I don't know what the basic charge is, but I imagine it's around $50.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112987*


[/QUOTE]

I never get out for under $100. There is always something extra, as you say!

This is when I'm glad I only have one! Lady also needs another dental which will set me back about $200. I can't imagine doubling all these costs! Those of you with two close in age better start saving now. Just like with people, just the annual costs of maintaining an older dog (bloodwork, dentals, eye exams) is expensive.

Of course, it is worth every penny. As my mom says, "an ounce of preventation is worth a pound of cure". Even with all her health issues, Lady's teeth are gorgeous at age 10 and I am just so thrilled that her eyes are still so healthy!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Basic office visit alone is $32-$35, more on Saturdays or if you are a walk in. I'm in Lubbock, TX. Everytime I've gone to the vet for anything other than vaccinations I've never gotten out under $100. The last two times I've had to take Tuffy to the vet it's been over $150. One of those times was a total waste because they refused to run tests on him despite my constant asking and the vet ended up giving him medication to treat a problem he didn't even have! So $195 later he was still sick as before. I changed vets after that and the new vet ran tests, diagnosed him correctly, gave him medication and finally got him fixed up and all that was about $150.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

The office visit is $40 for me here in MA. When I have appts for both boys they only charge me one office visit. Of course, I've never walked out of there without spending more that $100. I have a savings account for the boys for the future. I pay for their visits now out of my pocket.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The basic office vist at my Vet is $30.00 but by the time we are through it's always $100.00. My vet gives a "free bag" of treats with each visit. I call them the $100.00 dollar treats









Just out of curiosity I added up what the first six months Vet expenses have been for Ty, all his shots, neuter, teeth pulled , flea stuff, heart worm, an hysterical mother visit or two............... so far we've spent $952.75 at the vets!!!  Nobady said these babies were cheap!!!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 24 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Basic office visit alone is $32-$35, more on Saturdays or if you are a walk in.  I'm in Lubbock, TX.  Everytime I've gone to the vet for anything other than vaccinations I've never gotten out under $100.  The last two times I've had to take Tuffy to the vet it's been over $150.  One of those times was a total waste because they refused to run tests on him despite my constant asking and the vet ended up giving him medication to treat a problem he didn't even have!  So $195 later he was still sick as before.  I changed vets after that and the new vet ran tests, diagnosed him correctly, gave him medication and finally got him fixed up and all that was about $150.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113011*


[/QUOTE]


I LOVE Tuffy's pictures!! As my granddaughter says "He looks HOT!"


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

$35 for the basic exam (Wichita Falls, TX). I love my vet, Harley was spayed Wednesday and then Bella had an appointment Thursday, so I feel like I've been camping out there or something, but they're really nice. I think if you trust your vet, sometimes the price doesn't seem as bad, even if it does make me flat out broke for a few weeks


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

One vet I use only charges me $15.00 I try to go to him most the time he did the c-section and was very reasonable to. but he is not there but couple days a week. The other vet I use and have to drive quite a ways charges $35 for a visit.
I live in Oklahoama


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

A regular office visit is $16.00. The last bill I have is for Spencer Cat's visit and blood chem. The blood test was 38.00.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think our office visit is about 35.00 but i never get out that cheap


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Basic office visit = $0.00. He only charges if he finds something wrong and even then, it's just the for the medication. The dogs and I have trooped in there numerous times and left without paying a thing. Sometimes I feel guilty and buy a dog snack or a little dog outfit, but not that often as he doesn't have a good selection and I already own most of what he sells.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Our vet charges $20 for the visit and then there are the add ons like, meds, shots, fecal checks etc. Fortunately we haven't had to take Scooby for more than the normal checks. We are in rural Illinois.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They charge us 60 go 65 dollers when enter the door , we have not even told them the problem yet. Then they add the meds and the treatment after that. We alway pay 150 and up.







The chepest visit I every had was getting chelsey stitiches out.. I thoght that would be an arm and leg, so I save up money. Well they only charged 25$... I went shoping the following week








When we heave to bring in the two puppies we are looking 300.00 . It's a real killer..

I'm glad lady is ok.

I forgot to mention that we live in canada


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Gosh, I have paid anything from $30 to $45 depending on who you go to. But just like everyone else said, I have yet to walk out just paying that (its always more -- usually around $100). I just want to reiterate again how much I love Petcare. They have been covering everything for us (UTIs, retesting and testing for recurrent UTI, non-ending ear infections, allergies, rashes, torn off nails -- anything and everything). And with all these problems, we had multiple vet visits, different medications for same problems and everything has been covered. Yes, you do have to pay up front, but it all gets reimbursed. I love it!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It's $41.50 for an office call. Today we walked out after getting a flea bath, Frontline Plus 6 pack (included 1 free so actually a 7 pack), Knockout Area Treatment and fecal float for $199.06.







But, she and the house will be flea free after a couple of days!!









Glad to hear Lady doesn't have a cataract!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was charged 53 $ for Examination & Consultation (lol, 2 words now, looks better for such a high price) + the add on.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Oct 24 2005, 02:08 PM
> *I have paid $30 & $32 here in Texarkana, TX with follow-ups being $16.50 and $18.55.  (2 different vets)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112985*


[/QUOTE]

Your pretty close to me. I am in Hot Springs, Ar. Just 2 hours away. We get a lot of people from TX as tourist. I pay $30 for an office visit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, you know where I'm located.... Catcher just had his annual wellness exam and it was $36 for the exam portion, plus all the other parts of it..... blood work, etc.

I'm glad that Lady's problem is easily treatable.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

our vet in atlanta (we looooooved Dr B!!) was $25 for a regular visit. very small, quiet office, and the personal attention alone could have justified higher visit costs. 

we are going to a clinic here that was recommended by a boutique owner in cleveland, he has three pugs and says the service he's gotten at this clinic is unbeatable. we have seen almost every vet there, and have not had a less-than-perfect experience yet. well worth it for a $20 visit and a variable wait time. now i dont know what i'll do when i have emergencies (GOD FORBID!) or anything, but we do know that we will always get excellent service and honest answers. our first visit, i asked a pretty maltese-specific question to gauge the vet's small breed knowledge, and she gave me a pretty general answer and said "however, i'll bring dr (forget his name) over, he's MUCH more knowledgable on small breeds than i am, i would hate to misinform you. would you mind waiting while i get him?" and she brought him RIGHT over and he blew me away. he asked about buttercup's patellas, her breeder even!, her ears, and answered my question about anesthesia with "do you have a preference? iso or sevoflourane (sp???) i ask because i would recommend iso with buttercup's history and my experience with other maltese her size, age, and similar health background." wow. LOL

maybe i am easily impressed LOL

ann marie and the "healthy as a horse. a small horse, but a beautiful white pony with ribbons in her hair!" buttercup


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 24 2005, 05:15 PM
> *Basic office visit = $0.00.  He only charges if he finds something wrong and even then, it's just the for the medication.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113103*


[/QUOTE]

Same here...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I pay from $25 to $35. depending on which vet clinic I use. The one with the lower office visit fee charges more for the add ons. I buy a lot of my medicines from a place here known as Animal Health Products. I buy the antibiotics, eye and ear medicines, wormers, and some of the shots. I've found that I get them at 1/3 the cost the vet charges. My vet told me to tell them to let me have what I want. I also buy my Frontline Plus and Revolution there. I do order the Parvo/Distemper shots because that is all I use for the first two shots with my Maltese, and none of the vets here have that. I do my own shots because I don't want to expose healthy pups to anything in the vet's office by having them go in for something so simple. Besides, I lost two pups in years past when I let the vet do it, as I think my old vet used corona when I asked him not to do so.
Some of you might be surprised that one of the most popular wormers for dogs is actually the same thing cows are given. I buy a big bottle for $105 and share with my friends. This same bottle would worm about 100 dogs, so you can imagine the mark-up in the vet's office. I use Ivomec with the big rescues, and that is also a cow medicine. 
It amazes me at the lack of information some vets have with the little ones. I've had one young vet tell me that he learns from me, and I've taught two vets how to do Yorkie show tails as I watched my friend do her sister's pups. One vet actually was making the Yorkies bobtailed until I taught her the right way.
If I didn't do my vet needs as I do, I couldn't do as much rescue work as I do. I think I paid for six spays in a three month period of time not too long ago.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I pay $48 for an office visit plus any add on's i.e. blood work, meds, etc. I love my vet. I guess that's the price in CA. At least in this part of CA. Our GS goes to another vet here and she charges $50 per office visit with a senior discount of 10%.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Within the last month, I have gone to 4 different vets. (Was trying to find one that I liked, and I think we found him today, after many many recommendations about this one). The visits have ranged from $24.00 a visit, to $50.00 visit. I went to one vet where it was $32.00 but for some odd reason I got a 50% discount (first visit there) but between the xrays and medication it was around $200 (my Husky ate rat poison, he's much better now). We have an appointment to get Codi neutered, teeth removed, rabies shot (original vet never gave him the shot... "forgot to") and blood work, so we'll see how much this adds up to. But I know one of the members here took their baby their and I saw Maltese pictures there, so it should be good! Also, todays consultation was free! 

Glad to hear that Lady is doing well!! 

I live by LAX in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Our vet clinic charges $35 for office visit. Though many, many times they didn't charge me for some of the services rendered for Missy... or sometimes only charged for the 'service and not the "office charge".
With Naddie , when we first took her in for check up and anal glands needed to be expressed and the test on the heartworm.. they only charged for the heartworm test no visit charge. Since she tested positive for the microfilia we had to bring her in the next day for treatment and leave her all day.. again only charged for the treatment.. no charge for the visit. We took her back for recheck last week and only charged for the testing, no office visit charge, plus the vet clipped her nails. 
They have always been extremely fair there.

While on the subject of vet charges.. how much did you all pay for spay/neuter? I was recently informed by someone their friend paid $750!!!for spay. It has been so long I don't recall what the charge was for our pups , and Naddie was already spayed when we got her. I'm just curious... this $750 seems exorbitant to me! ( It was NOT at our vets BTW.) I said it must of included other 'stuff" but they said no.

Terry, Angel Missy, and Naddie


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

55.00 standard visit


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

yesterday i brought maxi in for a urine culture after reading about Josey and it 
cost me 140.00 (includes 55.00 for office visit) for them to take maxis urine and culture i also asked him about a teeth cleaning and he said maxi is in pretty good shape right now so he doesnt want to out him under until he really needs it he said there are a few plaque spots but not enough so i guess i have done a good job of keeping his teeth in order 
the reason i brought him for the culture was because he pees an awful lot and its always concerned me so i just said heck let me take him in
so we will see in a few days
when it comes to maxi nothing is a waste of money he is my baby and if i had a child i would do the same


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

My vet charges $29.50 for office visit and $19.50 for follow up visit. Of course I never get out that cheap either. There's always x-rays, meds, shots or something added on before we get out of there. I live in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terri if this was only for spay and nothing else it's an outrageous price. I don't know the today's prices since Alex is 8. But I paid approx. 1,015.00 $ in January for his knee surgery and dental. This price includes the blood panel. Last month he had another teeth cleaning and it costed 220.73 $ + the blood panel 97 $.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Spays here in Raleigh run about $300 including pre op bloodwork. 

Lady's last dental was about $200. I can't remember exactly what the blood panel was, but I think it was $75. (The blood panel for older dogs like Lady and Alex are more expensive). Lady doesn't even get anesthesia because of all her health issues, she just gets masked down, so they may be more expensive for regular anesthesia.

Xrays here are ridiculous. My vet started a $50 xray review charge a few years ago, so even one xray runs over $100 now. And who ever needs one xray?









I basically figure something minor like an eye infection will run about $100, and double that for something more complicated needing lab work, like a uti. We seem to be in there every couple of months now with some little infection (Lady is more prone to them due to her diabetes). Add that to her $150 a month medications and diabetic supplies and she is one expensive little girl!

My sister (works in a vet office) warned me that if Lady does end up with glaucoma, the drops are about $100 for a month's supply! Yikes!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The ASPCA estimates the annual cost of owning a small breed dog to be $780. To me, that seems _really_ low. With $200 for a dental, $100 for a blood panel, that would leave less than $500 for food, flea control, shots, etc.

I would double that figure (at least in Raleigh or other more expensive areas) for basics and of course, any major illness or surgery (like for a luxating patella) would be extra.

What do the rest of you think about that figure? I know the majority here have dogs under a year & 1/2 so your costs are pretty low now, but some have already been hit with big bills.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Oct 25 2005, 05:31 AM
> *Our vet clinic charges $35 for office visit. Though many, many  times they didn't charge me for some of the services rendered for Missy... or sometimes only charged for the 'service and not the "office charge".
> Terry, Angel Missy, and Naddie
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113203*


[/QUOTE]


Our vet will do that too...
If I take Brink in for nails or anal glands...he will just charge for that, not an office visit. Sometimes it depends on who is entering the visit in the computer.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 11:31 AM
> *The ASPCA estimates the annual cost of owning a small breed dog to be $780. To me, that seems really low. With $200 for a dental, $100 for a blood panel, that would leave less than $500 for food, flea control, shots, etc.
> 
> I would double that figure (at least in Raleigh or other more expensive areas) for basics and of course, any major illness or surgery (like for a luxating patella) would be extra.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I forgot to say yesterday that I'm glad that Lady's eyes are okay









When I was still deciding if adding a 2nd malt was a good idea for me I added up Peanut's first year of vet bills and it came out to about $800 if I remember correctly. The only unplanned visit we had was for an eye infection, the rest was all the puppy shots and neuter and such...I stopped adding up the cost after I got Tic







I don't even want to add in the cost of food and those millions of 'necessary' toys, shirts and coats







.

Have you heard of CareCredit? There was a segment on this mornings news about pet health and a vet was on and she mentioned the financing options for vets. My vet isn't listed as a participant, but the big animal emergency center near by is, and I was just curious if you or anyone else had anything to say about it, it sounded pretty good for emergencies...I'm being paranoid again


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard of Carecredit. IMOM requires all its applicants to first apply for Carecredit. (For those of you who don't know, IMOM is a wonderful group that provides financial aid for pets in life threatening medical situations if you qualify)

http://imom.org/fa/

I think what you are doing for Tic and Peanut is the best idea, though - starting a savings account while they are young. After that expensive first year, the next few years are usually pretty inexpensive unless they are dx with something like a luxating patella or liver disease. That's a great time to stash money away for the future. I think it's especially important if you got your Malt from a pet shop or BYB since you just don't know what health issues you could be facing down the road.

I wish I'd had te opportunity to set some money aside before I adopted Lady. Unfortunately, she'd been healthy for the first almost 5 years, but her vet bills started immediately with several hundred dollars worth of tests to figure out why she was having seizures. I have been lucky that my vet has allowed me to go on a payment plan twice when she racked up a huge bill. They only charge 1&1/2% interest - much cheaper than a credit card. It would have cost me a fortune to pay for it that way.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

The last time I took Kylie and Katie was in August.... I nearly fell in the floor!! I took them in for an exam and their vaccinations.... It cost me $150!!!!







I was guessing that it would cost near $100 because that's what it cost the year before.... I had no idea that tests had gone up that much! And I didn't even spring for the top tier of tests! I believe they give us a "discount" on our regular office visits because there are two of them... I think that part cost me about $20-25 each, but I don't really recall... I was in such sticker shock that I didn't even look at what all the fees were... We go to one of the pricier vets in town, but I guess I just didn't realize how pricey he was!
Jess


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

when i first got maxi at 10 weeks i was a luny( maybe because he had upper respitory and coccidia) i took him to the vet if he looked at me the wrong way i spent alot of money plus i have insurance for him which costs me 33.00 a month now he is 2 years old and i have calmed down i did bring him yesterday for the urine sample but other than that the last time i brought him in was for allergies back in may the first year was a learning process for me now i kow what to do if he has a stomach ache stuff like that , i also take very good care of maxi and i try hard to keep him healthy as for what he costs me monthly , i dont even want to know i spend alot on him but remember i dont have any children so maxi is my child and he will eat before i do


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Marj,
I really can understand what you are saying about taking in the older dogs and having the added expense. Right now, I have an elderly, almost blind poodle rescue (around nine) and a Yorkie who is almost ten who is crippled and loosing her sight. Both of these dogs came from backyard breeders who had no use for them when they were too old to breed. I actually paid almost $1000 to get the Yorkie and her sister out of their situation. I spent a small fortune trying to save the sister, but her teeth were so bad that it affected her gums. These are just some of the fosters who became permanent members here because they were difficult to place. Besides, it wouldn't be fair to them to uproot them again when they finally found someone to love them, and it wouldn't be fair to another family to saddle them with the large vet bills. Sadly, my two are like many others who are of no use to breeders anymore. I know there is one puppymill here in town that shoots the dogs when they are too old to breed. I've heard that is common in puppymill industry. 
I guess where I'm going with this is that it just made me think of all the dogs who are used for breeding, then cast aside when they are of no use to the breeder. These poor dogs don't get the chance that ours do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Katie and Kylie's Mom, you got a deal, believe me! The heartworm test alone is $35 or $40 here. $100 would only vaccinate/test one dog in Raleigh.

I've had pets all my life, but it's only in the past 10 years or so that I have noticed that they have gotten so expensive. My kids are grown, but I don't think I would have been able to afford the multiple pets we had when they were growing up.

It certainly something anyone thinking of getting a Maltese (or a second one)before having children should think about if you plan to have children in that 15 year (hopefully) life expectancy of a Maltese. Children always seem to have those unexpected doctor bills, too. (My daughter just had to come up with $600 upfront and in 5 days so Sarah could have tubes put in her ears)

Maxi's Mom, have you been happy with the insurance? They really have to get better pet insurance is vet costs are going to be this high. I haven't heard much positive about what's available now.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I have heard of Carecredit. IMOM requires all its applicants to first apply for Carecredit. (For those of you who don't know, IMOM is a wonderful group that provides financial aid for pets in life threatening medical situations if you qualify)
> 
> http://imom.org/fa/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks Marj


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

I would cry if I had your vet bills Ladysmom!! I knew that two would be expensive, and the only really shocking bill was that one... When I had the two of them tested and vaccinated last year (this was including the two puppy shots I had to get for Katie) I know it didn't cost me more than $100... I guess that's why it was so shocking! LOL! I'll know better next time! As much as I want another (or two more...hahaha!) I know we would be seriously strapped for cash when those vet and grooming bills arrived. We have our first baby on the way now (I'm only 8 weeks along though) so we won't be adding anymore puppies to this household for quite some time!
Jess


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!























Boy, you sure will have a busy household with two dogs and now a baby!

I wonder what Peanut and Tic will think? Lady just avoids 10 month old Sarah. She doesn't act afraid, just makes sure she doesn't get too close. I was watching them this weekend when we all got together. My sister's Jack Russell was right in the middle of it, "helping" Sarah play with her toys (and stealing a few!). Lady will let Sarah pat her if she's on my lap (luckily Sarah has 3 cats and 3 big dogs at home so she is very used to animals and very gentle), but really doesn't want to have anything to do with her. It is almost like she senses she could get hurt. She will swerve around Sarah when she walks past, just far enough to put her out of striking range!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you! I'm not worried about Kylie, I have a feeling she will avoid the baby at all costs (at least that's how she treated Katie when we brought her home). Katie on the other hand..... She will want to lick the baby from head to toe!
Jess


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I won't even "go-there" with the amount we spent on Missy!! But I assure you it was a hefty amount! Startting when she was very young with her first knee injury.. it just escalated from there







but I am just grateful we were able to provide for her to have good care and allowed her to have good quality life while she was here.
Now with Naddie who knows what lies ahead... but I knew we were in for possible problems given her malnutrition in her young years and positive for just about every parasite going".. but.. at the moment she is a happy "healthy' pooch.
We're giving her good quality food and little "junk"...however her "necessary" (yeah right !







) wardrobe.. well that is 'adding up' but a gal must have good self-esteem after all!!! 
I put jammies on her the other night.. lilac with little sheep over them. She looked adorable in them! ( bragging mama here !







) I took photos..but she's rather camera shy..hard to get a good shot of her... have only about 2-3 left on the camera so will finish it up tomorrow and will post when I get them back.

re that quote I mentioned on the spay.. I don't believe it.. I can only assume it was done locally and even though our vet is extremely fair (and excellent vets at that)... even the higher end vets in the area,.. they would be hard-pressed to justify a charge of THAT much! I think the owner was exaggerating or there were other items on the bill they didn't mention.

Terry, Angel Missy, and Naddie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Maxi's Mom, have you been happy with the insurance? They really have to get better pet insurance is vet costs are going to be this high. I haven't heard much positive about what's available now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113327*


[/QUOTE]

Marj,

I don't know why you don't consider our insurance to be a good one. We have had almost a year of great experience with Petcare and have not had any rejected claims. I posted about this a number of times. They have covered everything they promised to. All illnesses and all accidents. I consider it a great investement. We can go to any vet (and we have) in different cities and it takes of any imaginable problems unless its been diagnosed prior to getting the insurance (which the luxating patellas for us was diagnosed prior to insurance). We pay $30 per month and have had at least $600 of reimbursement (I can't even remember it all so it way paid over for itself). I don't hesitate in going to the vet now since I KNOW it will be covered.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Congratulations!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol, I had to go back an reread the posts...I had no idea why you were talking about Peanut, Tic and a baby :new_Eyecrazy: Whew! made me nervous for a second







. Congrats on the baby Jess


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Hehehe! Thank you!! I was confused for a second too! LOL!
Jess


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Oct 25 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I was confused too. :new_Eyecrazy:   Thought there was something Alissa wasn't telling us.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















Sorry to disappoint you Rose...although, it would be nice to be able to say the reason why I eat so much is because I'm eating for 2


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OKW, I certainly didn't mean to imply that Petcare wasn't good insurance. My post was generic, not directed personally at anyone. It was based on the fact that everyone else I've ever spoken to about pet insurance has not been happy with it in the long run. The most common compliant I have heard is that it is cancelled once anything major happens so all those years of paying premiums are wasted. It's good to know you're happy with Petcare. I'll certainly check into it when I get another Maltese.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

The cost depends on where I take Paris. Civilian office or Base Vet office. I always try to make my appointments with the Base Vet because she is very nice and the staff is kind too - but so are ALL the people at the base, so there's usually a backlog of appointments a month out. Our civilian vet gives a military discount of 10% so that's good too.
Here's a sample of vs.:

Civilian- 1 Vaccination + Stool sample checking + heart worm testing + annual checkup = $75.00

Base - 2 Vaccination, Microchip, Annual checkup, 1 packet of 6 mos Sentinel = $60

I'm pretty happy with both!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had Sadie to the vet twice in the last couple of weeks for her tummy problem. They charge $33 for an office visit. Of course, by the time they add the fecal flotation, shots, etc. I never get out for less than $75 - $200. The spay was actually very reasonable, but I suspect that they would have charged us a hospitalization fee if we'd left them overnight. Since we wouldn't leave them (unattended) they didn't get to charge us for that. This is in Gulfport/Biloxi, MS. When I moved here from Virginia the price of vet services was WAY cheaper, so I'm pretty satisfied.

Marj, you always make a good point about people getting dogs and not really being prepared for the costs. My friend with the newspaper bichon is paying about $200 a month for medical bills for a 10 year old dog. We had a cocker spaniel pre-children and after the kids came along I can remember putting off my own medical needs to make sure the kids and the dog were taken care of. Please do not underestimate the potential costs. I had a good friend who died of vaginal cancer at the age of 32. I had put off a pap smear for over 3 years and my father yelled at me about paying for my dog ahead of myself. I can't stress how important it is to consider worst case scenario and whether your finances can accommodate.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Oct 25 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Marj,
> I really can understand what you are saying about taking in the older dogs and having the added expense.  Right now, I have an elderly, almost blind poodle rescue (around nine) and a Yorkie who is almost ten who is crippled and loosing her sight.  Both of these dogs came from backyard breeders who had no use for them when they were too old to breed.  I actually paid almost $1000 to get the Yorkie and her sister out of their situation. I spent a small fortune trying to save the sister, but her teeth were so bad that it affected her gums.  These are just some of the fosters who became permanent members here because they were difficult to place.  Besides, it wouldn't be fair to them to uproot them again when they finally found someone to love them, and it wouldn't be fair to another family to saddle them with the large vet bills.  Sadly, my two are like many others who are of no use to breeders anymore.  I know there is one puppymill here in town that shoots the dogs when they are too old to breed.  I've heard that is common in puppymill industry.
> I guess where I'm going with this is that it just made me think of all the dogs who are used for breeding, then cast aside when they are of no use to the breeder.  These poor dogs don't get the chance that ours do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113324*


[/QUOTE]

I agree wholeheartedly on what you have said about the puppymill dogs. I have had 2 now and it is so sad. Most people don't want an older dog especially one with problems. I still have Kirby and I dread the day that I have to send him to a new home because it will be so tramatic for him. We are so fortunate to have a vet who does most of our rescues free of charge. I have been in with her before when she was doing one of their teeth. Every time I would leave the room and come back there were more teeth laying on the towel. It made me cry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I tend to drag out my soapbox every chance I get about planning for long range costs when considering getting a Maltese or adding a second one, don't I?

Unfortunately, financial reasons are one of the top reasons Maltese end up in rescue, especially the older Maltese. 

Until you've been through it, it's hard to imagine having to spend $200 a month on medical bills for a dog, but it is a very real possibility, especially if your Maltese came from a pet shop or BYB. As I've mentioned, Lady's diabetic supplies and medications alone (prescription - this doesn't even include her supplements) run about $150 a month. Add in a $100 vet appointment (which we seem to need every few months now) and it is some serious money.

I have to take Lady tomorrow to have her eye rechecked which will be at least another $35. That puts the figure up to about $300 this month - in the car payment range!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

A basic checkup is $10 at my vet im in Los ANGELES,CA


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *I've had Sadie to the vet twice in the last couple of weeks for her tummy problem.  They charge $33 for an office visit.  Of course, by the time they add the fecal flotation, shots, etc. I never get out for less than $75 - $200.  The spay was actually very reasonable, but I suspect that they would have charged us a hospitalization fee if we'd left them overnight.  Since we wouldn't leave them (unattended) they didn't get to charge us for that.  This is in Gulfport/Biloxi, MS.  When I moved here from Virginia the price of vet services was WAY cheaper, so I'm pretty satisfied.
> 
> Marj, you always make a good point about people getting dogs and not really being prepared for the costs.  My friend with the newspaper bichon is paying about $200 a month for medical bills for a 10 year old dog.  We had a cocker spaniel pre-children and after the kids came along I can remember putting off my own medical needs to make sure the kids and the dog were taken care of.  Please do not underestimate the potential costs.  I had a good friend who died of vaginal cancer at the age of 32.  I had put off a pap smear for over 3 years and my father yelled at me about paying for my dog ahead of myself.  I can't stress how important it is to consider worst case scenario and whether your finances can accommodate.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113877*


[/QUOTE]

Susan,

While I totally understand the importance of pap smears -- I have to say that I would be more than happy to put off getting them for a few years







. If it wasn't for the pills which require yearly exams to renew the prescription, I would never visit a gyn!! Just kidding... but not really







.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I go to the Banfield Hospital, which is inside PetSmart and I paid an fee like $375 for the whole year, which includes free office visits, 10% off all medicine, and the neutering was included in the package too, as well as his annual comprehensive exam. I would look for a vet that offers a plan like that...well especially for puppies, it's saved me over $1000!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Oct 27 2005, 09:15 PM
> *While I totally understand the importance of pap smears --  I have to say that I would be more than happy to put off getting them for a few years
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OKW, Can I assume that the last picture is not you.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacie2+Oct 28 2005, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKW, Can I assume that the last picture is not you.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114359
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have mentioned more than dozen times that it is my husband in the picture. I don't even know how many men would participate on forums like that, but my husband certainly wouldn't!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Oct 30 2005, 01:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I have mentioned more than dozen times that it is my husband in the picture. I don't even know how many men would participate on forums like that, but my husband certainly wouldn't!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114764
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ouch! 

Gosh, I just figured it was your husband but don't recall your saying so. Some newer members may not know that "okw" is a woman and I think she was just being a little facetious due to your prior post.

Luckily there are some men who do participate in forums like this . . . Joe for one plus Scott, and a few others who don't post too often, though.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 30 2005, 05:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! 

Gosh, I just figured it was your husband but don't recall your saying so. Some newer members may not know that "okw" is a woman and I think she was just being a little facetious due to your prior post.

Luckily there are some men who do participate in forums like this . . . Joe for one plus Scott, and a few others who don't post too often, though.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114781
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wasn't trying to be rude but why would I talk about papsmears if I was a man?







I was just insulted I guess.

And I have definitely mentioned my husband at least every other time I post on this forum, so I thought the connection was clear. Plus I talk nonstop about having kids :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

$30 for the visit. No charge for the "come back in a day or two and let's have another look at that." BUT, no complaints on my part. Sammie quit eating and got really sick for the first time in his life just before we were to go to Jamaica in October for our first real vacation in years and weddding vow renewal. I was adamant--Sammie stays sick and I'm not going. Our vet took some blood tests and pursued the heck out of what was causing his vomiting and lethargy. She did not give up. Called me a dozen times to ask other questions. Finally, she figured it out. I had been going to a local tanning bed to prepare fish-belly white skin for the Jamaican sun and using an indoor tanning product. A trace of one of the ingredients was in his blood, and a common side effect when ingested was nausea, vomiting, lethargy, etc. Sammie kisses can get quite slobbery. I made him stop licking me until I could get a shower after the tanning bed, he was well within a couple of days, and the vacation went off as planned. She goes above and beyond the call of duty--and her $30. When he was a pup and became hypoglycemic suddenly, she left a Christmas party and came and treated him. She is fantastic. Thanks, Dr. Linda.

Samsonsmom

If it just weren't for those damned needles........Sammie


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Here in Chino, Ca., Ruby Jeans vet charges $22 for office call and $17 for exam...so $39 to walk in the door.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

our vet in Tulsa get $38.00 for a office visit but like everyone else we never get out under 150.00.Seems like we always need flea control,heart worm med and a bag of greenies at the same time a shot is needed. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys should really look into a vet that has an annual plan. It is ridiculous to pay over $100 everytime you go to the vet. 8/10 times I get out of there without paying anything. $20 a month, and Aidan received all his shots, his neuter, and he gets 10% off on all medications so the most I've ever had to pay for anything was about $70.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Here in Central Eastern New Mexico the going rates at the best respected vet in my town are:

$10 - office call with vaccination
$26 - for normal office visit (other than vaccination)


Follow-up visits are no cost unless other things need to be done or meds prescribed.

They will also typically price-match for meds as long as the owner brings in a list of comparable prices. By doing this, I typically save anywhere between $40-60 on a three month supply of Revolution for my four furkids.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltlover_@Oct 27 2005, 02:21 PM
> *A basic checkup is $10 at my vet im in Los ANGELES,CA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113980*


[/QUOTE]
$10 for a regular check up?????? omg... thats soo cheep!!  i'm jealous...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

In San Jose, Ca my vet charges for an office visit $45.00 and + test, etc.
and for a follow up $35.00. 
I also found out that in the area where my vet practices is more expensive than other parts of the town


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Nov 17 2005, 01:03 PM
> *In San Jose, Ca my vet charges for an office visit $45.00 and + test, etc.
> and for a follow up $35.00.
> I also found out that in the area where my vet practices is more expensive than other parts of the town
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is exactly what my vet charges. I can't believe it's as expensive here in Raleigh, North Carolina as it is in California!

I honestly think their prices are reflecting the loss of income from annual vaccines. It seems like not that long ago that office visits were $33 and they never used to charge for a recheck within a week, either.

I love my vets, but it's frustrating that they just keep getting more and more expensive. They are comparable for this area, though, lower than many.

I am always astounded when I am waiting to checkout and hear the bills people are paying. Most of them are in the $200's and $300's!


----------

